# Old furniture



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I have some old furniture that has the veneer pealing off in some ares.

I want to scrape it of and try to sand it and restain it or something. What do you guys do? 

And by the way, I have never posted in wood working for a good reason, I have no idea about how to restore or refinish it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What is "old"? If valuable, then pay to have it professionally restored.

Got any photo's?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

if it is furniture you like, is old, or is intricate anywhere in the design and you've never done it. Do shy away. You won't be happy with the results. Pay someone, especially if it is worth something. At minimum, for something that isn't valuable, have someone with experience lead you through and do a QA/QC inspection at various stages.

Staining/scraping willy nilly won't yield good results.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Just remember its very labor intensive. Unless it has some sentimental value or u are willing to put in the sweat to refinish it , its usually not cost effective to pay someone to refinish it.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you guys for all of the input. I finally decided that I need to get this done since we moved in to the house three months ago.

I'm a do it yourselfer so I cleaned up this first piece with Murphy's orange wood cleaner. After it dried I just put a good coat of Old English on it. The other pieces are in far worse shape so they are going to take some time. There isn't a whole lot of good videos on youtube so I'll just try what makes good sense and see how they turn out. 

These pieces have been in my family since they were new, so throwing them out is not an option. And, if I can't get the result I like then I will have them re-done.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

looks swell in the pic. Be very careful about what you choose to "refinish" the stuff with. If it has silicone, that will cause issues for whomever tries to apply finish, even if sanding. At least warn them.


I think old english has silicone.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's a nice looking piece. Remember...on Antiques Road Show they always stress..DON'T MESS with the original finish. That patina is what makes that stuff valuable (assuming it is some kind of an antique)


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

IMHO, Would replace handles with something LESS modern.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is the next piece, it's one of a five piece bedroom set that is over 100 years old.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

old english as i know it is not a finish but a polish. it is an oil based product that will sink in. i am not in the furniture restoration business at this time but was for 25yrs. 
takes to long to type all this out but would be glad to talk to you over the phone 832-247-5551

good luck with your endeavors


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexner. Pretty complete book, lots of photos and information. Do not buy this from Amazon, they are asking $141.00, There are plenty of places on the internet selling it for about $20.00. Get the latest edition, I believe it was published in 2010. It is well written, easy to understand. This has been my "go to" book for several years.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Van ****'s Restorers is one of many places to get assorted hardware, knobs, trim molding, handles, you name it. I can only guess the catalog is still free.
www.vandykes.com
800-554-1234


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the input, its a little slow going right now because texas decided to finally have a winter. But here is on piece I've been getting ready.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

You should shut the sander off before you take a picture...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> You should shut the sander off before you take a picture...


I was holding it between my legs, and it felt kind of good...


----------

